# chihuahua and pit bull compatibility



## allenc (May 15, 2007)

I currently own a 2 year female pure bred pit bull that is the nicest dog in the world. She is very affectionate and loves to be around people. One of my roommates really wants to get a chihuahua puppy. I have pet-sit for another chihuahuas before to see if it could work and there was no issues even when they thought they were alone. There will be times during the day when nobody will be home but she plans to crate train her dog in her room. Do you think there will be issues with this arrangement? Or have any insight on how to make this work?


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

IMO if your dog is friendly with other dogs (more importantly friendly with small dogs) then you'd probably have no trouble. Regardless of what people say about pits they can co-exist with other dogs just fine. As long as she's friendly with other Chihuahua's then you probably wouldn't have a problem. Just make sure that they are NEVER left alone together. It's probably just safer that way, but as you said the Chi will be crate trained in your roommates room so they won't be together unsupervised.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

As long as they are never alone unsupervised you should be fine. But always remember that Pits can become dog aggressive at any time so don't ever let your guard down. I'm not putting pits down here. They are great dogs but they just happen to be one of those breeds, like Akitas and many other terriers, that tend to be dog aggressive.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

My sister has a chihuahua and it is the most unsociable, not nice dog. I think they are notorious for not getting along with other dogs. I know your pit bull is nice but how is its prey drive--a chihuahua is very small and can resemble other rodent like animals (not to insult anyone but after seeing my sisters dog and what it is like I am very turned off)


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

It should be fine. I have 4 pits and a pom and everyone gets a long fine but like others have said( never leave them alone together)


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I can't help but wonder, if the pit decides to eat the chi, how much supervision is going to help.

I don't mean this as a reflection on the pit, but some chis can be pretty irritating. (Certainly not any belonging to anyone on this board.  )


----------



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

If your pet is sociable, it should be fine. My half chihuahua is VERY sociable and loves to play with any dog he sees. I live in a house with 8 other girls. 2 of them have dogs (1 Shiba Inu adult and 1 Pug puppy). He plays with them whenever he can. Although, the pug wasn't very happy about that..

It really depends on a dog's individual temperament. Its always good to socialize dogs. That way, they'll learn faster not to be aggressive or whatever.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Even with the most stable packs, it's possible for dog disagreements or fights to happen - even with supervision. A chi wouldn't stand a chance and could be severely injured by a PB in even the most minor/brief of altercations. I don't think it's a wise combination, but that's JMHO.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

lovemygreys said:


> Even with the most stable packs, it's possible for dog disagreements or fights to happen - even with supervision. A chi wouldn't stand a chance and could be severely injured by a PB in even the most minor/brief of altercations. I don't think it's a wise combination, but that's JMHO.


Yep, that was my thought process as well.


----------



## MissCarly86 (May 16, 2007)

I have a 3 lb teacup chihuahua as well as 2 bernese mountain dogs, in the same home. They are left home alone together almost daily.
Of course berner's temperment is a bit more calm and sweet than a pit bull, however they are very large dogs. 
The three dogs get along great! 
The only issues we actually have is the Chihuahua beating up the big dogs. She hangs from their lips and ears sometimes when she gets ticked at them and they yelp and run away from her or go lay down somewhere. its quite comical actually but we make sure to discipline the chihuahua and teach her not do that.
What I'm getting at is... I think they will be perfectly fine together. Like others said, the big dog could chew the chihuahua apart and thats a risk you're always going to take but they can definitely coexist. 
Make sure you supervise the first few months a good bit and discipline when needed


----------



## threedognite (Feb 10, 2007)

You have to understand that every dog has a different temperament just like people have different personalities. Bringing in someone's Chihuahua to socialize with your dog is like bringing in a strange child to play with your child. You could have brought in any breed, it doesn't matter. What matters is that your dog has a calm, submissive temperament, has been socialized with other animals and people and you know FOR CERTAIN that your dog wouldn't injure another dog. Of course, it also depends on the other dog's temperament too. Say if your dog is calm, submissive and the other dog is dominant and aggressive. Would you want your dog being dominated and possibly injured? Just because a Chihuahua is small, never underestimate their ability to be dominant and aggressive. Those teeth can still hurt.
The best way to find out if the two dogs will get along together is to find a dog that has the same temperament as your dog. Like I said, if you dog is calm submissive around other dogs, your roommate should get a dog with the same temperament. You don't want to bring in a dog that is excited, jumpy, nervous and unstable. A calm submissive dog will be exactly that. Don't let your roommate make a poor choice because you will be looking at a possible dangerous situation. Also, don't introduce the two dogs in your house. Let them meet on neutral ground somewhere else. You and your roommate should both be calm around the dogs when they are introduced, no talking, just let the two dogs smell each other and let them do what dogs do. If either one of you are nervous or excited around the dogs, all you are going to do is created chaos. No 'baby' talk, no high-pitch talking to the dogs. Just let the dogs meet. I find that walking the two dogs on either side of me allows them to know each other is there; they can smell each other but not see each other and at first they might want to fight but that's pretty normal. Give the dogs a correction and keep walking. After the dogs have released the excited energy, allow them to sniff each other. One may try to mount the other and that's fine. They aren't trying to have sex, they are posturing and that is normal. Let it happen.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

The vision of a pitt mounting a chihuahua or vice versa(if possible?) is quite something......


----------



## Dklesel (Jul 31, 2020)

Ginny01OT said:


> My sister has a chihuahua and it is the most unsociable, not nice dog. I think they are notorious for not getting along with other dogs. I know your pit bull is nice but how is its prey drive--a chihuahua is very small and can resemble other rodent like animals (not to insult anyone but after seeing my sisters dog and what it is like I am very turned off)


Not all Chihuahuas are that way. I have had 3 of the sweetest, non-barkers ever! My little one only growls if any others threaten to take his food.
Best 💕 ever!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

13-year-old thread.


----------

